# reptile minders/sitters



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

anybody know if these exist....and locally if possible because i am going on holiday in june and will be needing someone to take care/take in my chameleon for 9 days...if so any idea on prices ect.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

They do exist but not many who do it.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

what part of the country are you in?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I do reptile sitting in my area, so it depends where you are ?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

wohic said:


> I do reptile sitting in my area, so it depends where you are ?


doesnt my location come up on my posts???im in bedfordshire anyway.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i live in cambridge and graham in bedfordshire. 
if you need help.
dont knwo of any around here.
luckily i have my brother!!!!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

You are too far from me but I would do it in my area no problem......:no1:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Im in beds , and ive got a cham so know their needs , gimme a yelll if you need me!


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

rachy said:


> Im in beds , and ive got a cham so know their needs , gimme a yelll if you need me!


do you do minding...would you have the space for a cham or was you kind of thinking coming in daily ect because that would be kind of inconvenient as i still live with parents.im not going til june but im just planning ahead


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol yo have ages!
where abouts are u. many peopel on here live in bedfordshire.
graham lives, gamlingay way


paulskin said:


> do you do minding...would you have the space for a cham or was you kind of thinking coming in daily ect because that would be kind of inconvenient as i still live with parents.im not going til june but im just planning ahead


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well we are in ipswich so not near you i dont think but would happily look after any thing for anyone for a period of time, no charge of course.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in a impossible situation regarding rep sitters/minders, the mother in Law decided we're all going away this christmas ........ abroad........ for two weeks!! No questions, it's happening kinda thing  I'm never going to find a sitter/someone to call in at the best of time, let alone at christmas!


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

what reps do you have to look after im in rotherham


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

paulskin said:


> do you do minding...would you have the space for a cham or was you kind of thinking coming in daily ect because that would be kind of inconvenient as i still live with parents.im not going til june but im just planning ahead


How big is his viv?


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

rachy said:


> How big is his viv?


 his viv is 4x2x2 (not exact)i would pay off course.i jus thought if i had to move the viv and equipment it would be much harder.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

*H* said:


> I'm in a impossible situation regarding rep sitters/minders, the mother in Law decided we're all going away this christmas ........ abroad........ for two weeks!! No questions, it's happening kinda thing  I'm never going to find a sitter/someone to call in at the best of time, let alone at christmas!


ohh yeah that is a hard one


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

The Gecko King :) said:


> They do exist but not many who do it.


We do it, look in my signature!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> We do it, look in my signature!


Hmm its not on our banner/website yet.....but yeah if anyone round the wirral needs any animals looking after then contact us and we will see what we can do


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Hmm its not on our banner/website yet.....but yeah if anyone round the wirral needs any animals looking after then contact us and we will see what we can do


problem is im in bedfordshire


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

As far as i've seen, most reptile shops will do it.
Reptile Cymru and World of aquatics do it for about a quid a day, I know they are a bit far from you (being in Wales and all  ) but the point is its a common thing.

Do you have any good herp places near you that you would trust looking after them?


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*pet sitting..*

buddy if you want i`ll look after em, i keep chameleons myself so they aint a problem, if you wana contact me then go for it, im in notts area, just off m1...ive got 4 veiled,, 1 mellors, 2 egyptian uro`s, 2 red foots toits, a huge red eared slider,3 parrots, 2 dogs and some hermit crabs.....


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> well we are in ipswich so not near you i dont think but would happily look after any thing for anyone for a period of time, no charge of course.


Cool - one 8x4, three 4x2s, and two 3x2s headed your way, my fellow monitor keeper :lol2:

Actually I wish you lived near me - I know no other monitor keepers in Oxfordshire...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol... problem is getting them through the door... most of our vivs cant go through a doorway either lol.

4x2's and 3x2's arent a problem though.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

the chameleon man said:


> buddy if you want i`ll look after em, i keep chameleons myself so they aint a problem, if you wana contact me then go for it, im in notts area, just off m1...ive got 4 veiled,, 1 mellors, 2 egyptian uro`s, 2 red foots toits, a huge red eared slider,3 parrots, 2 dogs and some hermit crabs.....


probably a bit far to take a cham really tho isnt it


----------

